# Mini Estação Meteorológica



## TigPT (31 Dez 2009 às 16:17)

Boas,

Descobri este fórum à dias quando navegava pela web à procura de medidores de densidade de líquidos para um colega meu que pretende aplicar num projecto mas o que interessa é que dei uma espreitadela aqui e ali e despertou-me o bichinho para começar a fazer a minha mini estação meteorológica que estava idealizada à tanto tempo.

Objectivo:
Aprender um pouco sobre meteorologia e consolidar conhecimentos de electrónica e programação. Construir uma mini estação meteorológica expansível que vá melhorando ao longo do tempo.

Primeiro passo:
Ler temperatura e de seguida humidade (talvez também calcular o ponto de orvalho)

Recursos:

Arduino
SHT15
Fios
Linhas de código em C++

Foto:


----------



## TigPT (1 Jan 2010 às 20:30)

Depois de algumas horas a analisar o datasheet do SHT15 e a fazer algum código em C++, foi este o resultado que obtive na rua para leituras cruas sem qualquer tipo de médias feitas de 2 em 2 segundos:



> A inicializar...
> Temperatura: 12.89C / 55F. Humidade Relativa: 78.50% Ponto de Orvalho: 9.30C
> Temperatura: 12.91C / 55F. Humidade Relativa: 78.31% Ponto de Orvalho: 9.27C
> Temperatura: 12.93C / 55F. Humidade Relativa: 77.96% Ponto de Orvalho: 9.21C
> ...



Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião e me dissessem se estes dados fazem sentido, já que posso ter cometido alguma falha.

Também se aceitam criticas e sugestões!


----------



## Vince (1 Jan 2010 às 20:45)

Olá

Para saber se tem lógica temos que saber a que horas foram as leituras hehe
Como é que a placa liga ao PC ?


----------



## TigPT (1 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Vince disse:


> Olá
> 
> Para saber se tem lógica temos que saber a que horas foram as leituras hehe
> Como é que a placa liga ao PC ?



Ok Vince,

As leituras foram feitas por volta das 17horas na zona de Alenquer contudo foram feitas perto de uma janela. Vou meter o sensor na rua e já faço umas leituras novas daqui a uns minutos para os dados serem mais precisos.

Obrigado pela ajuda, sou mesmo Newbie em meteo.


----------



## TigPT (1 Jan 2010 às 21:14)

Bem, estive a medir agora longe de janelas ou outras possíveis fontes de oscilação, num sitio onde há alguma brisa.

21h11m, em Alenquer, os dados foram novamente medidos de 2 em 2 segundos, gostava de ter então algum feedback sobre a possível qualidade dos mesmos.



> A inicializar...
> Temperatura: 10.58C / 51F. Humidade Relativa: 93.58% Ponto de Orvalho: 9.67C
> Temperatura: 10.58C / 51F. Humidade Relativa: 93.43% Ponto de Orvalho: 9.61C
> Temperatura: 10.58C / 51F. Humidade Relativa: 93.33% Ponto de Orvalho: 9.62C
> ...



Que deva fazer a seguir? Médias? Com que intervalos aconselham fazer medidas e médias de quantos valores?

Obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

TigPT disse:


> Ok Vince,
> 
> As leituras foram feitas por volta das 17horas na zona de Alenquer contudo foram feitas perto de uma janela. Vou meter o sensor na rua e já faço umas leituras novas daqui a uns minutos para os dados serem mais precisos.
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda, sou mesmo Newbie em meteo.



Pela hora de medição, os dados estão perfeitos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2010 às 21:18)

TigPT disse:


> Que deva fazer a seguir? Médias? Com que intervalos aconselham fazer medidas e médias de quantos valores?
> 
> Obrigado.



Novamente dados aparentemente bastante acertados. 

Em relação aos intervalos de medição, normalmente o melhor é que estes sejam o mais curtos possível para que não haja dados perdidos pelo meio.

Quanto a médias, só as fazes se quiseres. Normalmente quando acaba o dia publica-se a temperatura mínima e a máxima, a humidade mínima, a máxima, etc.


----------



## TigPT (1 Jan 2010 às 22:24)

Obrigado.

A ideia agora era fazer um sistema dedicado que ficasse sempre a fazer leituras de x em x tempo mas não vale a pena ficar a ler continuamente. Como funcionam as versões comerciais? Ficam sempre a ler e integrar os valores à velocidade máxima?

O vou começar a fazer um mini web server para que a informação possa ser consultada directamente deste, obtendo os dados no momento em que a página é carregada, assim como os dados das médias, mínimos e máximos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2010 às 23:07)

TigPT disse:


> Obrigado.
> 
> A ideia agora era fazer um sistema dedicado que ficasse sempre a fazer leituras de x em x tempo mas não vale a pena ficar a ler continuamente. Como funcionam as versões comerciais? Ficam sempre a ler e integrar os valores à velocidade máxima?



Precisamente.


----------



## TigPT (1 Jan 2010 às 23:40)

> 2 factory calibrated sensors for relative humidity & temperature
> Precise dewpoint calculation.
> Measurement range: 0-100% RH
> Absolute RH accuracy: +/- 2% RH (10...90% RH)
> ...


Chega para meteorologia? Vou começar a fazer o site :P estou mesmo com pica.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2010 às 23:48)

TigPT disse:


> Chega para meteorologia? Vou começar a fazer o site :P estou mesmo com pica.



Chega e são bastante razoáveis. Têm uma excelente resolução.


----------



## TigPT (2 Jan 2010 às 00:02)

Próximo passo, site para valores em tempo real e depois adicionar pressão atmosférica. Só depois começo a ver de histórico de dados. (se o sensor de pressão começar a dar muito trabalho vou alternando  )


----------



## TigPT (2 Jan 2010 às 02:01)

Primeiros testes ao web server local baseado em atmega168, com dados especulados só para testar protocolos, comunicação ethernet, geração da página HTML já com titulo, e geração de imagens no sistema embebido.





Next:
Configurar router e dinamic dns e dns de dominio para que o mini server seja acessível de fora da rede de casa.

Que acham da ideia de marcar assim o max min e temp actual?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

TigPT disse:


> Que acham da ideia de marcar assim o max min e temp actual?



Não vou dar nenhuma opinião directa sobre o design, é algo que deve estar ao teu gosto. 

Mas se conseguires tabelar os dados recolhidos para depois os poderes ir buscar mais tarde parece uma boa solução.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2010 às 10:54)

O sensor (SHT15) que o TigPT está a usar para estes testes é o que eu falei no Tópico da Davis que permite melhorar o rendimento desta.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...e-sobre-sensor-temperatura-humidade-4062.html

Quanto a valores de temperatura e humidade, podes fazer como por exemplo o I.M. faz, a temperatura/humidade é calculada com base na média de leituras dos últimos 60 segundos. Isto para evitar eventuais picos de valores. Depois da média do último minuto é que podes tirar máxima/mínima do dia, média etc...

Voltando ao sensor, este SHT15 parece ser excelente.


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2010 às 12:15)

TigPT disse:


> Que acham da ideia de marcar assim o max min e temp actual?



Só uma pequena crítica construtiva: na minha opinião ficaria melhor se a lógica das cores fosse alterada, isto é: quanto mais vermelho, maior a temperatura, quanto mais verde, mais fria. 

A maior parte dos sites quando usam um esquema de cores de acordo com as temperaturas, até os modelos do GFS e isso tudo, trabalham com essa lógica.

Mas é só a minha opinião. Parabéns pelo seu projecto e que tenha bastante sucesso no futuro.


----------



## TigPT (2 Jan 2010 às 12:23)

Obrigado. Se a Davis utilizava o SHT11 e o SHT15 é só uma revisão ao sensor com mais precisão, parece que é um bom sensor.

Vou então fazer 1 leitura por segundo e de minuto a minuto é que verifico a média destes 60 segundos e comparo com mínimos e máximos.

Estava a pensar fazer indicação da temp actual, max e mínima mas, depois gráfico dos últimos 15min com detalhe ao minuto e gráfico do dia com detalhe aos 15min. todos eles utilizando as médias das 60 leituras por min.

Acham que é um bom indicador dos dados? É que como vou fazer sem pc, não é fácil estar a gerir e registar muitos dados.



Lightning disse:


> Só uma pequena crítica construtiva: na minha opinião ficaria melhor se a lógica das cores fosse alterada, isto é: quanto mais vermelho, maior a temperatura, quanto mais verde, mais fria.



Obrigado, vou anotar para fazer essa alteração. Eu tinha reparado quando postei, mas como estava a tentar fazer degrade entre azul verde e vermelho, estava a dar muito trabalho e deixei para mais tarde. É verdade que não faz sentido o vermelho para temperaturas baixas.


----------



## TigPT (3 Jan 2010 às 00:45)

Vince disse:


> Olá
> Como é que a placa liga ao PC ?


Não tinha reparado na pergunta.

Por porta USB já que ela tem um conversor para serial na placa da FTDI e por isso aparece no PC como se fosse uma porta COM


----------

